# SV ER and smoked apple crisp



## pineywoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Trying something standby


----------



## nutt (Jan 2, 2020)

i just copied the thread w/ pics and it gave me the same error


----------



## nutt (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## nutt (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## jcam222 (Jan 2, 2020)

I bet that was tasty. Super cool idea.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 2, 2020)

I see pics


----------



## nutt (Jan 2, 2020)

the crisp tasted even better today at lunch :-) when I was home alone without the wife Heheheheeh
the smoke was even more pronounced!!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 2, 2020)

So how did you make it?


----------



## nutt (Jan 3, 2020)

Sorry it’s late and I probably should have stuck with this thread.......Moderator’s you can delete my recently made SV Eye Round Apple Crisp..Test? Thread if you like.





__





						SV Eye Round and Smoked Apple Crisp...Test?
					

Will this work?



					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I was just testing to see if something had changed and was plausible and kept running with it when it actually worked! I did notice I can’t use emojis.....one of you guys mentioned that earlier today.

will get back on the food course tmrw, sorry for all the chaos.


----------

